# Critique my riding



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a nice horse! he looks to be a really willing and honest fellow.

you wanted real constructive advice, right? well, to be very honest, your seat does not look secure enough to really be jumping. you are riding off of your knee with very little weight down into your lower leg. as a consequence , you are always behind his motion and end up not releasing soon enough and popping down on his back when he lands.

to do this , you need to get your leg more under you and yourself more lined up over that base of support instead of levering up from a pivot point of your knee.

this stability in your body will make you able to move your hands independently and will help to make you able to release when he jumps and softer in your following of his mouth.

can you ride in two point for any length of time?


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

The biggest issue I see is that you are in a chair seat; basically, your legs are in front of you instead of underneath you. That leaves you behind the center of gravity, makes it more difficult to rise into the two-point position. It also puts undue pressure on your knees and the horse's back. 

Try to get your legs underneath you so that you can draw a plumb line from your head down to your toes. You may need to adjust your stirrups length and slide forward in the saddle a bit. It will feel strange at first, but will help you ride more effectively.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I might be wrong, but around 2:00 when you broke into the trot and then took back the canter, you lifted up your hands. I only got a glimpse of it because we lost sight of you (so I don't know you might have lowered them afterwards), but supposing you didn't, I know I have that same habit of lifting my hands up high when asking for the canter. My trainer always has to remind me to lower my hands when taking up a canter, I think so the hands don't interfere and send mixed signals.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The first thing that catches my eye are your hands - they are not steady and constantly moving and bumping the horse in the mouth. My suggestion for this is to get a bucking strap and hooking your pinkies around it. This will teach you where your hands are and not allow you to catch the horse's mouth. 
Second most glaring thing is that you are posting on the incorrect diagonal 95% of the time; you need to learn how to feel your correct diagonal. 
Your seat is very weak, I agree - between that and your hands, I agree with the posters above that perhaps you should consider staying on the flat until you become more secure in your position. I think that perhaps you may want to consider getting some lunge line lessons, and do lots of stirrup-less work. 
Jumping: like I said, I suggest taking some time off from jumping and solidifying your flatwork. Your horse basically takes off out of the corner, and you become a passenger from there on in. You get ahead of the motion with your body, you need to learn how to sit back and let him come up to you over the fence, which is really not necessary at this level.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

frlsgirl said:


> The biggest issue I see is that you are in a chair seat; basically, your legs are in front of you instead of underneath you. That leaves you behind the center of gravity, makes it more difficult to rise into the two-point position. It also puts undue pressure on your knees and the horse's back.
> 
> Try to get your legs underneath you so that you can draw a plumb line from your head down to your toes. You may need to adjust your stirrups length and slide forward in the saddle a bit. It will feel strange at first, but will help you ride more effectively.


this is what I meant when I said that the OP was behind the motion and rising off of her knee.

one thing that can make this hard to NOT do is if the saddle is balance so that the pommel is higher than the cantle; as if the rider is always "climbing a hill". a high withered horse can sometimes result in this kind of a saddle balance, or a saddle that is too narrow for the horse.


would be curious to see the saddle on him., with no one in it.


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> what a nice horse! he looks to be a really willing and honest fellow.
> 
> you wanted real constructive advice, right? well, to be very honest, your seat does not look secure enough to really be jumping. you are riding off of your knee with very little weight down into your lower leg. as a consequence , you are always behind his motion and end up not releasing soon enough and popping down on his back when he lands.
> 
> ...


Thank you. My position does indeed need to be more secure. Do you have any recommendations on how to do this? Yes, I can ride in two point for a bit but I don't tend to do it frequently. So I must take up doing that again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

frlsgirl said:


> The biggest issue I see is that you are in a chair seat; basically, your legs are in front of you instead of underneath you. That leaves you behind the center of gravity, makes it more difficult to rise into the two-point position. It also puts undue pressure on your knees and the horse's back.
> 
> Try to get your legs underneath you so that you can draw a plumb line from your head down to your toes. You may need to adjust your stirrups length and slide forward in the saddle a bit. It will feel strange at first, but will help you ride more effectively.


Thank you. My leg position has always been a bit iffy but I really am working on it. He is the first horse I've really been able to focus on myself with. I will definitely try out different stirrup lengths et
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I might be wrong, but around 2:00 when you broke into the trot and then took back the canter, you lifted up your hands. I only got a glimpse of it because we lost sight of you (so I don't know you might have lowered them afterwards), but supposing you didn't, I know I have that same habit of lifting my hands up high when asking for the canter. My trainer always has to remind me to lower my hands when taking up a canter, I think so the hands don't interfere and send mixed signals.


Thank you. Yes I think I probably do tend to lift my hands a bit. I'll need to start thinking about that during my transitions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> The first thing that catches my eye are your hands - they are not steady and constantly moving and bumping the horse in the mouth. My suggestion for this is to get a bucking strap and hooking your pinkies around it. This will teach you where your hands are and not allow you to catch the horse's mouth.
> Second most glaring thing is that you are posting on the incorrect diagonal 95% of the time; you need to learn how to feel your correct diagonal.
> Your seat is very weak, I agree - between that and your hands, I agree with the posters above that perhaps you should consider staying on the flat until you become more secure in your position. I think that perhaps you may want to consider getting some lunge line lessons, and do lots of stirrup-less work.
> Jumping: like I said, I suggest taking some time off from jumping and solidifying your flatwork. Your horse basically takes off out of the corner, and you become a passenger from there on in. You get ahead of the motion with your body, you need to learn how to sit back and let him come up to you over the fence, which is really not necessary at this level.


Thank you. I'm not sure why but the hand issue has only become an issue when I got this horse but I will need to work on that. Ah yes, the diagonal. I think I get too caught up in trying to make everything else happen that I tend no to notice even though I do look and feel for it. I must work on that, I agree. He's so bouncy that stirrup-less work is agony! However i will force myself to do it more. He does take off round the corner. He is really bad for it once he knows there's a jump there and I do find it hard to keep him on the track. We are addressing that problem so hopefully he'll give it a rest. So yeah, I totally agree with you. Any exercises you particularly suggest?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> this is what I meant when I said that the OP was behind the motion and rising off of her knee.
> 
> one thing that can make this hard to NOT do is if the saddle is balance so that the pommel is higher than the cantle; as if the rider is always "climbing a hill". a high withered horse can sometimes result in this kind of a saddle balance, or a saddle that is too narrow for the horse.
> 
> ...


I do think he is fairly high withered. I will see what I can do regarding a picture of just the saddle on him - I currently can't do anything horse related right now due to a broken elbow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Do you have any recommendations on how to do this? Yes, I can ride in two point for a bit but I don't tend to do it frequently.


When riding, work on your 2 point as it will strengthen your lower back and core muscles. Also do some stirrup-less riding, that definitely strengthens you.

When not riding, I recommend doing some exercises at home. You can google and find a variety of exercises, some that require equipment and others that do not (therefore you choose whatever works for you), but mainly you want to work your abs, lower back and gluts. You can work other parts of the body as well, but I noticed that I felt a really large improvement in my balance when I worked on those muscle groups.


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

Hidalgo13 said:


> When riding, work on your 2 point as it will strengthen your lower back and core muscles. Also do some stirrup-less riding, that definitely strengthens you.
> 
> When not riding, I recommend doing some exercises at home. You can google and find a variety of exercises, some that require equipment and others that do not (therefore you choose whatever works for you), but mainly you want to work your abs, lower back and gluts. You can work other parts of the body as well, but I noticed that I felt a really large improvement in my balance when I worked on those muscle groups.


Great, thank you! I'm actually intending to join a metafit class so hopefully that should also help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you work with a riding instructor for your jumping? If not, I strongly suggest you look for one - jumping is one of those things that you really need direct feedback right then and there. 
For basic suggestions for a rushy horse:
- Circles. When coming out of the corner, do a circle and keep circling until the horse starts to come back to you (you can be forceful about this by sitting tall and demanding it) - then continue on to the jump, circle, rinse repeat. 
- Transitions. Shut the horse down before the jump - make sure that it's far enough in front of the jump that you are not encouraging a refusal, make it clear and concise that it's a transition down. He starts rushing/bolting towards the fence: HALT. Back up a few strides and then trot to the fence, or circle then trot towards the fence; if he gets rushy again, shut it down or circle. 
- Another exercise, which becomes very difficult very quickly: Place two poles on the ground along the center line or quarter line, with a few strides between them. Start by walking over them, halt straight and square after them. Turn on the forehand/haunches (mix it up) and head back towards the poles. Walk over the first, trot the second, walk, halt, turn. Trot the first pole, walk between the poles, then trot over the second pole, walk, halt, turn. Trot the first pole, walk, trot, walk, trot the second pole, halt, turn. Rinse, repeat, adding in as many up and down transitions as you can. The goal is to make transitions snappy. 
- Control: Set up a zig-zag pattern of poles on the ground, navigate between them at a walk and trot. You can add in a canter transition at the end to circle back to the start. 

For the rider: 
- For two point, start at a walk and get into your two point, make sure you aren't balancing on your reins or the horse's neck, stay as long as you can then let yourself have a break. Keep in mind you want to keep contact with the sides/backs of your calves, and sink into your heels. Don't grip with your knees. Don't come too far out of your tack, you want your weight centered so if the horse ducks or spooks, you don't become a lawn-dart. Keep your hip above your heel and your shoulders back, chest open. Once you've mastered just staying in your two point for half an arena at a walk, try a trot. Once you're okay at a trot, stick one arm out to the side and/or front (superman) and keep your balance, without touching the horse's neck or falling back. Then the other arm. Move on to a canter. On the lunge line, throw your reins away and try airplaning or supermaning your arms. Do this at all 3 gaits, and - the true test - transitions between your gaits.
- Another variation: put your stirrup irons up to the highest hole so you're sitting more like a jockey, and keep your two point through transitions between all three gaits a few laps around the arena. 
- As I said earlier, use a bucking strap to become more aware of your hands, and use a stirrup leather around the horse's neck when you're two-pointing to keep from catching the horse's mouth.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's really a nice horse and you are close. when you get your leg under you and feel what it's like to have yourself lined up and over your leg instead of off of your knee, it's revolutionary to your stability. I think you two will be, and are, a nicely matched pair. lot's of potential!


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Do you work with a riding instructor for your jumping? If not, I strongly suggest you look for one - jumping is one of those things that you really need direct feedback right then and there.
> For basic suggestions for a rushy horse:
> - Circles. When coming out of the corner, do a circle and keep circling until the horse starts to come back to you (you can be forceful about this by sitting tall and demanding it) - then continue on to the jump, circle, rinse repeat.
> - Transitions. Shut the horse down before the jump - make sure that it's far enough in front of the jump that you are not encouraging a refusal, make it clear and concise that it's a transition down. He starts rushing/bolting towards the fence: HALT. Back up a few strides and then trot to the fence, or circle then trot towards the fence; if he gets rushy again, shut it down or circle.
> ...


We can't afford regular lessons at the moment but I do have them with the horses owner who used to showjump. Thank you for your help and all the exercises 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> he's really a nice horse and you are close. when you get your leg under you and feel what it's like to have yourself lined up and over your leg instead of off of your knee, it's revolutionary to your stability. I think you two will be, and are, a nicely matched pair. lot's of potential!


He is a great horse. Couldn't ask for a better one to learn on. Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

Tinyliny, I managed to find some photos from probably 2 years ago of Seamus with just his saddle. Since then he's only gotten a slightly thicker saddle pad


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't watch the whole video, but I'm with the rest of the posters. Your hands need to be slightly higher. That said, as it is right now, they are too busy. Try to focus on keeping them more still and stationary.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Even if you only have an on looker for a few minutes to show you where you need to place your legs to get that straight line will help. I know how hard it is to know if you are in your seat properly without a mirror or helper to reference. 

As for the hands I'd also like to see a tad bit of bend in the below and for the arms to stay steady and at our side. It is my pet peeve, but I see a fair bit of chicken wings. 

I know the horse isn't yours, but he does tend to rush the jumps then pop over without much try, I think working on your own steadiness in the saddle and learning how to use your aids to encourage him leading up to the jump will help dramatically. but for now take it easy on the jumping. Many people line their horse up to a jump then forget to keep riding on up to it because they're busy focusing on what their own seat should be like over the jump, then the horse is left to it's own devices on how to navigate the thing, leading to little things such as the slight rushing mentioned earlier. 

Work your 2-point, like, for an entire ride. (Your legs will be begging for a hot bath later) 

I do really like you and your horse as a pair though. Both of you do work very well together. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

Ninamebo said:


> Even if you only have an on looker for a few minutes to show you where you need to place your legs to get that straight line will help. I know how hard it is to know if you are in your seat properly without a mirror or helper to reference.
> 
> As for the hands I'd also like to see a tad bit of bend in the below and for the arms to stay steady and at our side. It is my pet peeve, but I see a fair bit of chicken wings.
> 
> ...


I will be trying to get some lessons once I get back to work so I'll thankfully have someone to help with my position. I feel like I spend most of my time when jumping trying to keep him slower, so I know my position must suffer. Thank you for your help


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this photo shows a saddle that is uphill in balance. see, the pommel is actually higher than the cantle, whereas it should be equal to or below the cantle . this will make it hard for you to ever get your leg down under you. a wedge riser under the rear of the saddle (like a half inch?) may make a real difference in how it feels.

see how the deepest part of the saddle , where your seatbones should be, is not in the middle, but rather toward the rear of the saddle. if you lifted the back an inch or so, it would be where it should be.

also, I would never leave a halter hanging down like that in the photo (I know, not your doing) because a horse could put his foot through it and have a wreck.


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> this photo shows a saddle that is uphill in balance. see, the pommel is actually higher than the cantle, whereas it should be equal to or below the cantle . this will make it hard for you to ever get your leg down under you. a wedge riser under the rear of the saddle (like a half inch?) may make a real difference in how it feels.
> 
> see how the deepest part of the saddle , where your seatbones should be, is not in the middle, but rather toward the rear of the saddle. if you lifted the back an inch or so, it would be where it should be.
> 
> also, I would never leave a halter hanging down like that in the photo (I know, not your doing) because a horse could put his foot through it and have a wreck.


Thanks for the saddle help, I'll speak to his owner about it. I tie the halter back up through the string, the person taking the photo must of taken it before I had the chance. I wouldn't normally leave it on the floor!


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

Out of pure curiosity.. Do you see any improvement? Kinda just want to know if I've been heading in the right direction or am completely going the wrong way.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts so forgive me if I repeat something already said. I think everyone has given you some pretty good advice as far as what needs work.
An exercise I really like for helping to build your base of support is to change your posting so you are posting up 2 beats and down one or down 2 beats and up 1. You can change it up to any different number really. Try staying up for 5 beats and down 2 etc. Make sure you are focusing on bringing your leg back underneath you a bit more so that your heels are in line with your hips and shoulder.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well your leg looks like it is further back, but not overly engaged in the second video.

I would honestly drop your stirrups at least two holes because it would really make a difference to your entire posture in the saddle.

He is a nice horse, but he isn't working with you right now. Try relaxing your arms a bit. You need to have steady and soft hands, but your don't want to ride with robotic arms either.

I would consider thinking about a lesson once a fortnight, or once a month just to put you on the right track. 

You need to learn how to sit tidy and effectively on the horse, and he looks like more than a willing candidate to help you along. Once you do that, you can work together.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, 
I agree with people talking about the chair seat. Sadly, your saddle is part of the problem. The back of your saddle is lower than the pommel. You might help this by getting a liftback pad to bring the cantle up. When a saddle sits like this, it encourages you to ride off the the back of the saddle instead of close to the pommel, as you should be. Look at the video and you will see you ride off of the vary back of the cantle, using it to push you onto your rising trot.

Once you get a lift under the cantle, you need to sit close to the pommel. Open your thighs and drop your legs down, not forward. If you can look down and see your toes, your lower leg is too far forward and your seat is probably too far back.

Secondly, your elbows are locked and stiff. That is what is causing the "bumping" hands. You need to allow your elbows to flex so that you can absorb the movement of the horse's head as he moves.

Have someone stand at the horse's head, looking back at you. Have them hold the reins near the bit, one in each hand. You hold the reins in a normal manner. Have the friend pull and release, moving the reins as if the horse was walking along. Make it small movements at first. Unlock your shoulder and elbow and follow every movement the reins make keeping the exact same contact, never letting that contact change. As you get better at following that contact without having it change, get the friend to make bigger pulls and releases until you can follow those, too. This will give you an idea of how much your shoulders and elbows play into having good constructive and consistent contact.

You two look good together and can really go somewhere.

I just saw that you posted another video. Going to watch it.

Didn't get a chance to really study it, but the leg showed slight improvement. The arms, however, are still rigidly locked.


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

*Forgot to mention that the second video was from 2 years ago... doh. *

Thank you for everyone's posts, they are helpful and I will be taking on advice when I get back to riding


----------



## eventrider (Dec 27, 2013)

Your seat is unbalanced on the flat and you are sitting to deep and leaning far back..and i also noticed that your elbows are completely straight, they should have a nice bend to them and be more back and by your hips and you are jabbing your horse in the mouth a lot especially while jumping.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you know, you'd benefit a lot from riding western for awhile. just dropping your stirrups, sitting up and riding with one hand. I know this sounds a bit crazy , but it can really help a person to get up and over their seatbones.

but, of course, that isn't going to happen.

in any case, it's crazy to post an older video after the newer one and ask if you have improvement becuase most folks will think the second posted is a newer one. I did wonder how you were riding in a sleeveless shirt in January!


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> you know, you'd benefit a lot from riding western for awhile. just dropping your stirrups, sitting up and riding with one hand. I know this sounds a bit crazy , but it can really help a person to get up and over their seatbones.
> 
> but, of course, that isn't going to happen.
> 
> in any case, it's crazy to post an older video after the newer one and ask if you have improvement becuase most folks will think the second posted is a newer one. I did wonder how you were riding in a sleeveless shirt in January!


I just forgot to say.. It's an easy mistake to make
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, well thank you all for your great help. I really appreciate you taking the time to reply so I'll leave it there and get working on all the thing you've all said. Thank you again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

LoisEquestrian said:


> I just forgot to say.. It's an easy mistake to make
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Of course. Sorry if I came over not so kindly. My bad!


----------



## LoisEquestrian (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Of course. Sorry if I came over not so kindly. My bad!


It's alright 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> OK,
> Secondly, your elbows are locked and stiff. That is what is causing the "bumping" hands. You need to allow your elbows to flex so that you can absorb the movement of the horse's head as he moves.


This is also what I noticed, because I do the same thing. My trainer kept telling me MORE bend in my elbow, relax my elbows, etc...and I just wasn't understanding. To make me understand, she had me place a crop behind my back through my arms. This made me keep my elbows at my side and bent...nice and soft. I would try doing something like that to get that flexing that this poster is talking about. 

Also, I see that you tend to post with your hands, and are on the incorrect diagonal a lot...which makes your posting look like you are forcing it to happen. I always have to check my diagnoal...and I know its hard to keep it sometimes when you're focused on trying to fix 5 other things at the same time haha...I feel your pain!

To keep your hands steady, try holding your reins with your pinkies touching the saddle pad and don't let them leave the saddle pad as you post. It will really make you realize how much your hands are moving with your posting.


----------

